# November/ December 2022 cycle buddies



## Sharry

A thread for everybody going through treatment in November and December 2022

goodluck

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nova35

Hello 👋🏻 ,

I had my depot shot yesterday and start meds at the beginning of November. I’m doing a fresh DE round in Czechia, trying for a sibling. Had a successful cycle in July but ended in an early miscarriage. 

Very lucky to be mum to a 3 year old. Really really hope to give her a sibling.

Feeling nervous & hopeful x


----------



## MissJolly

Hi
I'm starting again after 2 previous failed cycles. Lost faith in the previous clinic so going to another who specialise in mild IVF, having 3 back to back cycles and a transfer at the end (if I get any viable embryos -fingers crossed).
Good luck to you all


----------



## PDream1980

Hi Nova and miss jolly

I will be on my fifth attempt with three cancellations included in that . I started in may this year . 

It’s been a hard road as we all know . I’ve only had one transfer so far and that failed . I am
Going to Greece this week for tests and to make preparations for de . It’s baby steps for me . Oh the irony. 

Thanks nova for your response on the other thread. It really helps seeing your success and hearing your feelings . 

I will be having a natural cycle in November , no drugs for me . I will then have a transfer if conditions are right . 🤞I have one on ice too so I am thinking if this is successful to grow this embryo and the one on ice grown to day 5 and both transferred . It’s hard to make decisions since they are so important . 

I wish you both your baby dream and second baby dream am for whoever else joins. Grateful to have this landing space when times are good and bad. 

I’m spinning two plates or oe and de . I am not sure which way it will roll . 

I did the consent forms for de the other day which made it very real . I said I didn’t want a known donor , so anonymous . Very hard decisions . I see it as a cell and I think the person donating by wanting to be anonymous maybe sees it the same way . Everyone if different in their feelings with de aren’t they and I don’t think there’s a right or wrong just what feels right for that individual . X


----------



## MissJolly

Hi PDream1980,

I’ve got my fingers and toes crossed for you. You are doing everything you can for success and I sincerely hope that you get a the positive result you’re hoping for.

Not sure why life throws us curveballs and why some people struggle and others get pregnant so easily. It’s a difficult journey. 

Keep us posted with how you get on. I didn’t personally think I would embark on this journey again but my previous clinic really messed up my cycle and I’m hoping this new clinic which specialises in women over 40 will give me a bit more hope.

Wishing all the rest of you ladies starting this November success x


----------



## wilberdoo

Hi all
I’ll be starting mid Nov if all goes to plan. I’m
aiming to get embryos to PGT test and freeze any normal ones for a FET in the new year. If I only get one I’ll do a fresh transfer I think. I’m 42 - this is my last go at a sibling for my 6 year old son.
Good luck every one xxxx


----------



## Nova35

Hi @MissJolly. Have you started your round? Glad you’ve found a clinic you trust more than your last. Quality of care can vary so widely. Embryo banking sounds so sensible, I never got any embryos suitable to freeze in my OE rounds but if you can do that then I think it makes a lot of sense.

Hey @PDream1980 - I’m happy to be cycling with you! Wishing you courage & hope for your cycle.

Hi @wilberdoo - I’m sorry to see about your loss last year. That’s really tough. Wishing you the best for this cycle x


----------



## MissJolly

Hi Nova35

Just waiting on AF to make an appearance!
Good luck with your treatment. I hope it works out for you too!


----------



## Nova35

I’m usually clockwork but it literally never arrives on time if I’m waiting to start treatment 😂. I’ve got one more bcp then I’ll be on the same pant watch x


----------



## Nova35

Hi folks just wondered how everyone is getting on?
I start estrofem (estrogen tabs) tomorrow so feels like finally kicking off.
X


----------



## MissJolly

Waiting for AF. Started DHEA 2 months ago and my cycle length increased from 26 to 30 days last month. Hopefully it will make an appearance in the next few days. Good luck!


----------



## Nova35

Are you DHEA deficient Miss Jolly or just taking as a precaution? Hope period arrives soon x


----------



## MissJolly

Hi @Nova35 
My consultant wasn’t fussed either way. I only take 1 x 25mg DHEA. Hopefully it will improve egg quality. I haven’t checked my level.


----------



## Melissa87

I’ll be starting an ERA in November but I’m not expecting a period for a few weeks then I’ll be transferring in January. I’m using a donor too:


----------



## Nova35

Hi @Melissa87, I think I remember your name from a few months ago. We chatted briefly about DE. I’m really glad you’ve decided to go ahead.

nice to meet you @waspey83 sounds like you have had a tough ride trying for a sibling. It’s hard, I’m sure you are very grateful for your son but that doesn’t take the pain or longing for another child away. We’re doing another fresh round this time too. EC next week. Bit nerve wracking going back to that after a FET but feels full of possibility too!

x


----------



## MK7

Hi everyone, can I join you?!

I'm 1 week through my 2 weeks antibiotic meds for hopefully starting stims end of w/c 14 Nov. We're not using Norethisterone or Provera in prep month this time, as consultant wants to start with natural period. She also asked me to stop taking the DHEA my last Dr had me on for 3 mths before my last, failed cycle, and the Hydroxychloroquine my rep, immunologist had me on--aiming for as close to natural conditions as possible in my case, she said.

Has been quite a confusing start, schedule-wise! I had a hystersocopy recently, and thought I was a delayed CD44 last week only to then realise I was ovulating and CD16 instead, with the post-op bleed probably being my prep month period instead. (I knew the op can throw by 2 wks, and was thinking I was late not that I'd been early, having been told it was def not my period!) So I've been on rapid catch up, but after all of the delays throughout the year am pleased the treatment is finally soon.

The treatment will be my 3rd cycle in 12 months, first abroad (Serum), and last attempt. Nervous but glad that, all being well with baseline scan, I won't have to wait until Jan after the clinic's Christmas closure, which was looking more likely at one point. 

History of recurrent chemicals and discovery of immune issues between cycles, plus traumatic experiences of clinic error in last cycle, have taken some getting through to be at this point! I know it's a similar rocky road for most of us. Wishing everyone lots of luck. x


----------



## MissJolly

Hi everyone,

Started stims on Friday. Bit exhausted taking
Bemfola for some reason. Only on a low dose. Anyway good luck to you all


----------



## Nova35

Hi @MK7 welcome! I’ve only heard good things about serum so really hope this is your cycle. Sounds like a mega confusing start! X

Glad you’ve started @MissJolly. I’m often have tiredness as a side effect by meds. Estrogen did it to me last round, but haven’t really noticed it this time. X 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey all
I’ll properly catch up but just checking in. 
MK7 you’ve had a rough ride! I’ll be starting stims next week also - although I’m hoping my AF comes early so I can just get on with it!!!! 
I’m hoping I’ll not feel too bad on meds as I need to work and can’t take anymore time off - I need it for EC!
I’m taking ubiquinol and hoping so hard it’s helped my 42 year old eggs! Xxx


----------



## MissJolly

Hi
Just had day 6 scan. I have 3 follicles in each ovary. So total of 6. Only on a low dose of Bemfola 150. Consultant is happy with progress. Lead follicle is 13mm and rest are catching up. 
Started cetrotide today after scan. I’ve had bloods taken today. 
Bit worried about whether this cycle will get cancelled or end up yielding low or no viable embryos. 
Trying to keep faith.


----------



## Nova35

Hey @MissJolly how you getting on? Have you had any more scans? Each stage of this process is so nerve wracking. X


----------



## MissJolly

Hi @Nova35 
Having scans every other day. 6 follicles so far. Have another scan and bloods checked tomorrow. Will have an idea tomorrow regarding date for retrieval. 
How are you getting on?


----------



## Nova35

That’s great. 6 follicles at 150 sounds good to me. Slow and steady is what you want right. Are they happy with growth/sizes?

I had my lining scan this week and all good which is a real relief so head off on Monday. Egg collection is booked for Weds. Manic weekend getting everything sorted before we go but starting with a half caff 😂coffee in bed x


----------



## MissJolly

Hi @Nova35 

How are things looking for you in terms of follicles and what protocol are you on if you don’t mind me asking. 

The 2 lead follicles were 14mm on Thursday the rest 12-13mm. I’m not sure how quickly they will have grown today. Will find out in an hour. Lining is ok but not having a transfer until end. But that depends on whether I get any embryos tbh. 

Take care


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey guys I’m about to join you on stims, got my period today. Assume I’ll start meds on Monday and my egg collection will be on 28 Nov all being well 🤞🤞🤞
I’m stressing about fitting scans around work! Bloods will be fine as are first thing and I can do before work but scans I’m unsure of. Can’t remember how many I had last time, assuming every couple of days or so.


----------



## Nova35

Morning both

@MissJolly hope your scan went okay, sounds like good, even growth of those follicles. I’m doing donor egg IVF so just need to focus on my lining/health. Are the clinic happy?

Woo! Great to hear things have kicked off @wilberdoo. Can be a mega stress getting time off can’t it. Do you need regular scans?

x


----------



## MissJolly

Hi @Nova35 

Nice to hear from you. The clinic this time round seem to have a finger on the pulse so to speak. Alternate day/ daily scans and bloods. So feel reassured from that perspective. They’ve sent a referral to my local hospital for an outpatient hysteroscopy so that this can happen fairly quickly after 3 lots of cycles. The admin team are difficult to get hold of but can’t fault the clinical team for their due diligence and they seem kind.

Hoping after today I will get a definitive date for EC.

Hope your lining is all good and receptive for that little emby x


----------



## Melissa87

I am doing an era this cycle naturally so we will see how that goes then a DE transfer


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Hi, 
I’m newish to the forum 😀 I haven’t been on here since falling pregnant with my now 7 year old son through icsi. I am now starting again for a sibling ! I am 3 days into Norethisterone tablets stopping them On the 26th With my baseline scan following the beginning of December 😄 
Is there anyone else currently at this stage ?? 
Leanne


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey Leanne I wonder if we were on here at the same time as I have a nearly 7 year old!
I’m 12 days through stims and have egg collection on Monday. I think I may remember your name.
I’m 42 now!!! Hoping for a good number of mature eggs so I can get a couple of embryos. I had about 12 follicles on Monday and they were growing well so 🤞🤞🤞
I’m on 400 gonal f and 250 orgalutran. I’m super happy to be doing the cycle but over the injections now and impatient to get these eggs collected xx


----------



## Nova35

Hi @Xleanne2014x 👋🏻 I’m currently in my tww, also hoping for a sibling for my daughter. X

You must be very close to egg collection @wilberdoo, let us know how you get on. 12 follicles sounds bloody brilliant. X

@MissJolly I’ve been thinking about you,how did egg collection go? Did you have a transfer?Very much hope so x


----------



## SopSar

Hi, it’s been a while since I’ve posted, but I have been lurking throughout my various cycles.
I had an NHS round last year, which resulted in enough embryos for 2 fresh ones to be put back in, but neither took. A few months later I had a frozen transfer of the remaining 2 embryos, but they did not take either.
At the beginning of this year I embarked on private treatment. Given my age chromosomal abnormalities were likely to be the issue with my lack of implantation. My first private round resulted in 1 euploid embryo. That one banked, I had another round, which again resulted in 1 euploid embryo. I then had a raft of test on me as the host to see if there was issues with receptivity or immunology. Having done all those tests and modified the protocol to have one of the euploid embryos transferred in, I again tested negative. Brutal. 
I then had one final go at banking some more embryos, before transferring my remaining frozen embryo in October.
This final round has so far been the most successful. I got my longed for BFP on the 1/11, and then on the 4/11 I found out I had a massive 7 euploid embryos banked. I am now 7 weeks pregnant, and have seen the heartbeat.
Throughout the last few years I have found great comfort from the positive results of others, and I hope no one minds me sharing my news. I’ve still a long way to go, but whatever happens I’m thrilled to have got further than I was beginning to think would ever be possible.
I’m 41. Unexplained infertility for both me and my husband.


----------



## mumsey2be

@SopSar nice to hear a happy story! Hello everyone. I’ve had 5 fets of donor egg embryos in last three years. First one gave me our son, next three failed, currently pupo with testing this weds. After the three failed transfers I had some tests done and identified my NL cells were three times too high so have done intralipids and autoimmune diet and praying for a good result.

fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey guys
Egg collection today - 8 mature eggs 🥳
Waiting now to find out about fertilisation (it was ICSI). I’ll hear in the morning (Sydney time).
Xx


----------



## Nova35

Ahh that’s brilliant wilberdoo! Hope you’re not too sore x


----------



## wilberdoo

@mumsey2be good luck for Wed!! 🤞🤞

thanks @Nova35 - how are you going with the 2ww?

wow @SopSar that is an amazing story! Congrats 🥳 what a journey 😳
I’m worried about chromosome issues - still deciding whether to test, I’m waiting to hear how many embryos I get. This will be my last full cycle so I’m minded to just do a fresh transfer if any embryos are good enough and see what happens. If I get any frozen and it doesn’t work, I’ll do a FET or FETS next year. I think anyway!

@MissJolly how are you doing?


----------



## wilberdoo

All the eggs fertilised! Update on Thursday 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Nova35

@wilberdoo Fantastic!! I’m doing okay thanks. Defo hit peak crazy (8dp5dt) and will probably test at some point later this week. OTD at my clinic isn’t until Monday! Xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Lol you’ve done well, I’d have tested about a million times by now! Good luck!!


----------



## wilberdoo

3 embryos are developing well and 5 aren’t. I’m going mad with anxiety!
I just want to get to Sat morning and find out a final position. Apparently it’s unlikely any of the 5 will pick up although they could. They expect the 3 to reduce so hoping I get 1 or 2 😬😞
I should feel positive but I’m so worried!!!


----------



## Nova35

Each stage is so nerve wracking is it. I do think 3 at day 3 is a totally solid result though. It always feels a bit unfair when you start with much higher numbers but 1 or 2 good quality blastos will be a great result. Keep everything crossed xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Thanks ❤ I’m wishing today away so I can find out!


----------



## PDream1980

wilberdoo said:


> Thanks ❤ I’m wishing today away so I can find out!


Good luck wilberdoo. It’s nail biting times ! X


----------



## Nova35

👋🏻 @PDream1980 how you getting on? X


----------



## PDream1980

Hi nova!! Urgh ,well I’ve missed a period . I had a one month break after my failed embryo transfer . Got everything geared up for a donor egg and just waiting for a donor . Still have an embryo on ice with own egg but for one thing t another I’ve not had an egg collection and not had a transfer due to lining so it’s just dragging on me on ! Im
Okay though . How are you feeling ? X


----------



## Nova35

That’s really tough @PDream1980. What have your Spanish clinic said about lining issues, have they any new ideas about meds etc? Did they say how long matching typically takes? X

Rooting for your embryos wilberdoo - is day 5 today or tomoz? X


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck today @wilberdoo ! Positive vibes . I will Be growing what I have to say five too before having a transfer .

@Nova i haven’t asked how long the wait is for a match , I don’t want to ask and I have no idea why ! Maybe cos it might push them along faster and I still have the oe one To transfer first. It’s looking like January now due to clinic closure . Im With a uk clinic for own egg and de in Greece. So I suppose if I’m lucky an oe transfer and my last egg collection in the uk in January then if fails de should be ready .
I tell you what these babies are making us work for them aren’t they !!!!! X


----------



## PDream1980

Lining issues are just hit and miss , one month its okay and other months it’s too thin 🙈


----------



## wilberdoo

Had ET today. 1 good blastocyst.
I have 2 morulas which we are hoping might reach blastocyst tomorrow and could then be frozen. I’m happily PUPO - not stressing until next week 😂


----------



## Nova35

Brilliant Wilberdoo. So glad. Have you got your feet up? X


----------



## wilberdoo

Nova35 said:


> Brilliant Wilberdoo. So glad. Have you got your feet up? X





Nova35 said:


> Brilliant Wilberdoo. So glad. Have you got your feet up? X


Lol no I’m on a plane back to Perth from Sydney (long story, I live in Perth in Aus but have treatment in Sydney). My specialist says just get on with life as normal except high impact sport! (this is not an issue 😂).
I can’t wait to get home!


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Morning all , 
I finally stopped the Norethisterone on the 26th November ! TMI - shocked at how much you bleed after stopping it 😷 🩸 2 days after I started to bleed . 1/12 I had a baseline scan , womb looked good at 3cm no cysts, 8 follicles on either side . We Started my injections that evening Gonal - F then Fyremadel to follow on the 5th with scans between to see how my ovaries are reacting . Hopefully with egg collection on the 14th! 
@wilberdoo - sending you all the baby dust in the world, I have my fingers crossed for you 🤞during my 2WW with my son I done acupuncture , it helped a huge amount , watched a lot of comedy 🎭 things that keep you upbeat and laugh 😂 also kept my feet warm and all times (warm feet warm uterus ) ! 
Hi to everyone else 👋 hope everyone is well !! 
Leanne x


----------



## Nova35

Great to hear you’ve started @Xleanne2014x wishing you the absolute best of luck. I have very similar tww protocols 😂 and LOVE acupuncture. If I was a rich old lady I’d get it every week if I could.

I’ve just had a positive test! I’m so so nervous to say that out loud after a chemical on my last round. So happy but so nervous. One day at a time but maybe maybe 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻✨✨✨✨.


----------



## PDream1980

Nova35 said:


> Great to hear you’ve started @Xleanne2014x wishing you the absolute best of luck. I have very similar tww protocols 😂 and LOVE acupuncture. If I was a rich old lady I’d get it every week if I could.
> 
> I’ve just had a positive test! I’m so so nervous to say that out loud after a chemical on my last round. So happy but so nervous. One day at a time but maybe maybe 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻✨✨✨✨.


Oh im
Thrilled for you nova . Pregnant at Xmas ! How super lovely for you . Xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Nova! Congratulations!!! I know it’s early days but it’s a great start lovely 🥰 

Leanne thanks! Good luck for stims and bring on 14th!

Just found out today I’ve got one to freeze too so I’m very happy to have a back up. I’m going to start testing from Thursday (5 DP) as trigger should be gone by then.


----------



## Nova35

Awh thanks so much both of you. I really appreciate it.

Really happy to hear you’ve one for the freezer Wilberdoo! Hope the next few days fly.

x


----------



## JoFlo25

Hey ladies. First time poster here 🙈

had a FET (5 day blast) on 29/11/22 so currently in my 2WW and it’s driving me crazy! I’m having af types cramps and at times my lower back is really sore. Had abit of nausea yesterday afternoon and have headaches on and off. My moods swings have been mental also (my poor partner) and I’m more tired than normal and hot flushing like crazy. 
Really tempted to test tomorrow but I’m so scared of the result. 
Anyone else had anything like this and got a BFP? Should I test early? My OTD is 11/12/22 so it’s still early but the wait is horrible and with all these symptoms I’m really hoping I’m finally pg 🤞🏼 

wishing you all the best of luck on this journey. It’s a long road but should all be worth it I hope!!


----------



## JoFlo25

Just an update. Tested this morning at 7dpt and got my BFP 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Nova35

Congratulations @JoFlo25 so exciting. Wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead xx


----------



## C1a1re

JoFlo25 said:


> Just an update. Tested this morning at 7dpt and got my BFP 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


That is lovely news xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Congratulations 🥳 such good news. I’ve tested 4dp and 5dp, both predictably negative. Wishing I’d waiting as now the madness has set in!
Fingers crossed for a 6 or 7 dp BFP 🙄


----------



## Nova35

Hang in there Wilberdoo! So much easier said than done I know. Thinking of you x


----------



## C1a1re

So nice hearing all your journeys, wishing you the best of luck. PDream1980 I hear you re the apprehension with DE. I had so many mixed emotions, a lot of crying and confusing, when this should be happy. Now that this is the way I'm going, I am that focused with all the steps involved, that I've accepted it and not so mixed with my emotions xx


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey all
For those that have had bfps - what day did you get a positive? I’m 6dp and negative - poss faint line but think it’s evaporation x


----------



## Nova35

Hey Wilberdoo, I didn’t test this time till pretty late (12dp5dt). On a previous cycle I had a positive at 5dpt but turned out to be a chemical. I’ve read of so many different experiences that it’s hard to know till your 9dpt I think. Hang in there x


----------



## wilberdoo

Thank you!! It’s so silly testing early.
Hoping I get a BFP 🤞🤞🤞🐙


----------



## wilberdoo

I tested again this eve 6dp 5dt and it’s a faint but definite BFP 🥳🥳🥳❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Nova35

YES WILBERDOO 💥💥💥


----------



## PDream1980

@C1a1re …. I have made progress . My own egg cycle got cancelled again yesterday but then today I’ve got news that the donor eggs were collected today . It’s been mixed emotions but I feel this is the way for me . As I’m nearing 45 I don’t hold out hope with my own eggs but it was just something I had to do , I paid upfront for three oe cycles and it’s the last egg collection that keeps getting cancelled . I don’t think I am going to be that one in a hundred women who get success at my age . However with de I feel like this is my chance now coming and it feels a little Exciting . How are you ?

So great to see these positive tests 😃😃😃😃x


----------



## wilberdoo

Hey PDream that is so exciting. It’s really hard being over 40. I’m so happy for my BFP but not super excited - I won’t be until I know there are no chromosome issues. I hope the donor eggs work for you ❤


----------



## wilberdoo

Thanks Nova I’m cautiously optimistic ❤


----------



## PDream1980

wilberdoo said:


> Hey PDream that is so exciting. It’s really hard being over 40. I’m so happy for my BFP but not super excited - I won’t be until I know there are no chromosome issues. I hope the donor eggs work for you ❤


I bet … I would feel so overwhelmed to get a bfp , I don’t know what I would do !

it’s a little overwhelming thinking of the eggs being fertilised and growing babies .All the worry with my own eggs now is just met with wonderment as to how many will fertilise, I have zero anxiety with it compared to my own egg x


----------



## C1a1re

PDream1980 said:


> @C1a1re …. I have made progress . My own egg cycle got cancelled again yesterday but then today I’ve got news that the donor eggs were collected today . It’s been mixed emotions but I feel this is the way for me . As I’m nearing 45 I don’t hold out hope with my own eggs but it was just something I had to do , I paid upfront for three oe cycles and it’s the last egg collection that keeps getting cancelled . I don’t think I am going to be that one in a hundred women who get success at my age . However with de I feel like this is my chance now coming and it feels a little Exciting . How are you ?
> 
> So great to see these positive tests 😃😃😃😃x


I am good. Of 8 de fertilised 7 survived, then by day 1 5. That was last Thursday and this coming Monday transfer. Quite apprehensive, as times previous I used different sperm and different protocols, and was unsuccessful. I was able to change the only other factor, my eggs.
I'm worried if this doesn't work, it shall be near the end of the road. Hope all goes well, when will transfer be?


----------



## Nova35

I totally feel that @wilberdoo albeit different reasons for my anxiety. Can’t let myself get excited yet, got to protect that heart! That said I’m here for celebrating each stage and I am celebrating your bfp!

@C1a1re and @PDream1980 wow you are both so close. Are you having treatment in the UK claire? Wishing you a relaxing weekend ahead of transfer.

@PDream1980 this is brilliant! Will you head out for fresh transfer now or freeze? X


----------



## C1a1re

Thank you, my treatment is in the UK x


----------



## PDream1980

Nova35 said:


> I totally feel that @wilberdoo albeit different reasons for my anxiety. Can’t let myself get excited yet, got to protect that heart! That said I’m here for celebrating each stage and I am celebrating your bfp!
> 
> @C1a1re and @PDream1980 wow you are both so close. Are you having treatment in the UK claire? Wishing you a relaxing weekend ahead of transfer.
> 
> @PDream1980 this is brilliant! Will you head out for fresh transfer now or freeze? X


Hi nova 

They are going to be frozen and then when my cycle is ready fly out . I feel your unease @C1a1re And I think it’s totally normal . I feel it too . I think we are trail blazers for future women so the more of us there are the more normal it will be x


----------



## Nova35

Good luck for transfer today @C1a1re ✨✨✨


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Hi all , 
Sorry I haven’t been on for a while I have had the flu 🤧! I have been trying to concentrate on getting myself fit and better with running around after my son 😂 . I am feeling a lot better now tho , still have a lingering cough . 
so we included the fyremadel injection on day 5 with or last dose being this morning . I had a scan today , I am on borderline of OSS ! We have produces a lot better then they thought I would of and now have high levels of estrogen! I will be triggering tonight with a different trigger which is such safer . Egg collection will be going ahead on Wednesday , but our embryos will be frozen which has now moved our ET to the beginning of next year , possibly February until my body is back to normal 😞 I completely understand this has to be done, just a little gutted . Has this ever happened to anyone else before ? On a positive note she has said looking at my follicles there looks to be at least 14 eggs. 
leanne x


----------



## C1a1re

Nova35 said:


> Good luck for transfer today @C1a1re ✨✨✨


Thank you, just filling my bladder as we speak x


----------



## PDream1980

Hope your transfer went well ? Wishing you luck x


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Congratulations 🎉 @wilberdoo 
I have egg collection tomorrow morning !! I’m extremely nervous , more do than last time . I have no idea why tho! 
mom having to put a pessary in my bottom tomorrow morning for pain relief 😬 did anyone else have to do this ??
Leanne


----------



## Nova35

Awh wishing you all the luck in the world @Xleanne2014x . I took paracetamol but defo never did suppositories! Whatever works though. Hope you get a good nights rest! X


----------



## wilberdoo

Nova35 said:


> Awh wishing you all the luck in the world @Xleanne2014x . I took paracetamol but defo never did suppositories! Whatever works though. Hope you get a good nights rest! X


I had that but they did it after I was put under! 
I had forgotten all about that until you just said - lovely! Lol

Good luck!!!

I’m freaking out. Started spotting last night, never had that before. I have cramps and thought I’d got my period but it’s not that. Also had quite faint lines on the preg tests - usually they do get darker for me. I have a uti which I need to get antibiotics for. I’m wondering / hoping the cramps and bleeding are uti related and that it is affecting the tests. I’m drinking so much and weeing so much I can convince myself this is probably the case!
Then I just think it’s all over and I’ve had a chemical 🤷‍♀️
I also feel really nauseous this morning - I’m so over this bloody process! 
got my beta today so hopefully that will give me some positive news or at least some answers x


----------



## PDream1980

I do hear here you wilberdoo . It’s just relentless. If I can give any hope when I’ve read those symptoms on here and got checked out all is then fine. Is it that IVF women go through this type of bleeding more than others ?
I find out today how many donor eggs made it to day 5 . At least with that I am much much less anxious to await the news , possibly cos I know there’s still a way to go now that I feel like I am Becoming a veteran , a title I never ever thought I would describe myself as . I tell you what we deserve medals for the courage and strength , keep going wilberdoo , you’ve got this x


----------



## wilberdoo

I’m out, it was a chemical. Line pretty non existent now on FRER and I have a full on period. Not got beta results yet but they will only confirm the inevitable. I’m super sad, but comforted that I have one frozen left to try. I’ll pick myself up and have one more go next year.
Was at work today whilst going through what is pretty much a miscarriage just carrying as normal, what a weird life we lead! 
Best of luck with your eggs lovely xxx


----------



## PDream1980

So so sorry . Such a weird life , the brutal IVF life . Sometimes I think give them girl an Oscar x x stay strong xx


----------



## Nova35

I’m so so sorry Wilberdoo, same happened to me last cycle. It’s really hard to have your hopes dashed again and again. I’m glad you’ll go again in new year. Look after yourself. Very much here if you want to chat.

that’s really exciting @PDream1980 let us know how you get on.

N X


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Wilberdoo I’m so sorry 😞 the ivf journey can be SO brutal ! Take it easy on yourself , rest up and heal . That’s good news you have an embie on ice . Let your body recover when you feel ready sending you hugs 🤗 

today we collected 16 eggs 👀 I’m feeling extremely tenderand tired right now . I was an emotional wreck in the clinic 😂 couldn’t stop shaking and crying . I actually can’t remember much during the procedure thank god! 
the decision was made to freeze all our embryos . I’m going to give my body healing time before putting an embryo in. Which I’m extremely happy about as it is what we done when We tried for our son. My body feels a little battered after the injections , hormones and egg collection , I want to feel ready .
Leanne x


----------



## PDream1980

It’s not good news for me . Out of the 12 donor eggs none made it to day five . I wasn’t expecting that , out of all the things I have prepared for , news wise , that wasn’t one . Sore hearts at the moment . Didn’t realise you could become attached to donor eggs and then be quite floored with that outcome . This was my first go with donor eggs and I have to say pretty heartbreaking on top of an already broken heart


----------



## wilberdoo

Ah PDream that’s so rough. I’m sorry that was the outcome - I understand you not being prepared for that 😑 
Could they give you any reason why? This journey is bloody hard. It’s the dreams we get attached to. Sending you all the love ❤ 

Leanne I’m super happy you got so many eggs and I hope you get lots of good embies too. 🤞🤞🤞🤞 I can understand wanting to freeze all, I think it’s a good option. I wish I’d done the same actually - I really felt the drugs and the process this time. 
I’ve woken up feeling ok today bar the raging period pain. Bring on the FET in the new year. 

Nova thank you 🙏 I appreciate that. It’s such a weird rollercoaster!!! I’ve always been good at implanting so this was a bit of a shock, although not totally unexpected - I expected issues further down the line. 

Xx


----------



## Nova35

Hey @PDream1980 I’m so sorry. that’s really hard. It must be such a shock and disappointment. It must be unusual not to have any make it I totally understand that you weren’t prepared for this outcome. Do your clinic have a 5 day guarantee for donor eggs? Was your partners sperm sample okay? Sending huge love your way. I promise you will get there even if it doesn’t feel like that today. Take care xx

@Xleanne2014x that sounds like a really smart move. It’s so hard on the body! Brilliant that you got 16 eggs, hope the next wait goes quickly xx


----------



## Xleanne2014x

@PDream1980 I am so sorry to hear that 😞 I am not clued up when it comes to donor eggs , do you still have to pay for the eggs if they are donor? Do you turn wait for another donor to provide eggs ?? Sorry for all the questions I’m unsure of the process . Sending you so many hugs ! Ivf is such a torturous thing !

out of all the 16 eggs 13 matured 9 fertilised well . I’m just awaiting the weekend for a call in regards to how many are ok to be frozen . I noticed the process with my son, I went straight into a fresh transfer with a top grade embryo me being in my early 20s and it didn’t work ! I then done a frozen transfer years later (my son) took my time , let my body rest had lots of acupuncture which helps ALOT . I believe now it was all down to my body , hormones , medication , exhaustion ect why the first round fight work . So this time around I’m not going to rush have lots of acupuncture and fingers crossed . There is so many theory’s I’m going to follow again , warm feet warm uterus , lots of comedy 😂 a happy body and all that . NO bed rest during 2ww due to blood circulation but light work . And loads of TLC and acupuncture. 
sending everyone positive vibes
Leanne x


----------



## PDream1980

wilberdoo said:


> Ah PDream that’s so rough. I’m sorry that was the outcome - I understand you not being prepared for that 😑
> Could they give you any reason why? This journey is bloody hard. It’s the dreams we get attached to. Sending you all the love ❤
> 
> Leanne I’m super happy you got so many eggs and I hope you get lots of good embies too. 🤞🤞🤞🤞 I can understand wanting to freeze all, I think it’s a good option. I wish I’d done the same actually - I really felt the drugs and the process this time.
> I’ve woken up feeling ok today bar the raging period pain. Bring on the FET in the new year.
> 
> Nova thank you 🙏 I appreciate that. It’s such a weird rollercoaster!!! I’ve always been good at implanting so this was a bit of a shock, although not totally unexpected - I expected issues further down the line.
> 
> Xx


Thanks wilberdoo xxx


----------



## PDream1980

Xleanne2014x said:


> @PDream1980 I am so sorry to hear that 😞 I am not clued up when it comes to donor eggs , do you still have to pay for the eggs if they are donor? Do you turn wait for another donor to provide eggs ?? Sorry for all the questions I’m unsure of the process . Sending you so many hugs ! Ivf is such a torturous thing !
> 
> out of all the 16 eggs 13 matured 9 fertilised well . I’m just awaiting the weekend for a call in regards to how many are ok to be frozen . I noticed the process with my son, I went straight into a fresh transfer with a top grade embryo me being in my early 20s and it didn’t work ! I then done a frozen transfer years later (my son) took my time , let my body rest had lots of acupuncture which helps ALOT . I believe now it was all down to my body , hormones , medication , exhaustion ect why the first round fight work . So this time around I’m not going to rush have lots of acupuncture and fingers crossed . There is so many theory’s I’m going to follow again , warm feet warm uterus , lots of comedy 😂 a happy body and all that . NO bed rest during 2ww due to blood circulation but light work . And loads of TLC and acupuncture.
> sending everyone positive vibes
> Leanne x


Thanks xleanne xxxx I’m a bit tired out but doing better now


----------



## PDream1980

wilberdoo said:


> I’m out, it was a chemical. Line pretty non existent now on FRER and I have a full on period. Not got beta results yet but they will only confirm the inevitable. I’m super sad, but comforted that I have one frozen left to try. I’ll pick myself up and have one more go next year.
> Was at work today whilst going through what is pretty much a miscarriage just carrying as normal, what a weird life we lead!
> Best of luck with your eggs lovely xxx


What’s your next steps wilberdoo . ? How’s your heart and head doing ? X my heart is still tender but hurting less and head a little less scrambled .


----------



## wilberdoo

PDream1980 said:


> What’s your next steps wilberdoo . ? How’s your heart and head doing ? X my heart is still tender but hurting less and head a little less scrambled .


Hey lovely. Not doing so well today, funny last week I was doing ok, this week not so much.
I’ll do a FET in Jan or feb, poss March. I want to take some time to get my head right and be healthy. Lose a bit of weight etc. 
I’m so scared that the FET won’t work as is my last go.
What about you? Xxxx


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Hey @wilberdoo 
My son was a frozen embryo , and our last embryo from that cycle! It can happen 😊 sending you lots of positive vibes ✨


----------



## Xleanne2014x

We got our embryo grades back today ! I had yo ask them to tell me the grades the old way 😂 it’s what I can remember from 8 years ago with my son .

Ok so I’m a little shocked and emotional 🥹❤ 
We have _5_ embryos that are being frozen as we speak !!! 
3 👀 are of Top grade , 3 hatching blastocysts graded AA 
1 hatching blastocyst graded BA 
1 expanding blastocyst graded BB 

They are going to give the other 4 embryos until tomorrow to see if they progress as 1 is a borderline blastocyst. And 3 are still small . ❤


----------



## PDream1980

wilberdoo said:


> Hey lovely. Not doing so well today, funny last week I was doing ok, this week not so much.
> I’ll do a FET in Jan or feb, poss March. I want to take some time to get my head right and be healthy. Lose a bit of weight etc.
> I’m so scared that the FET won’t work as is my last go.
> What about you? Xxxx


Feel the same wilberdoo . Been comfort eating ,feeling quite low .shouldn’t have weighed myself this morning . Feeling like it’s a hard hard road and don’t want to think to far ahead either . Can’t believe the year it’s been if im
Honest . Never thought in my wildest dreams this is where I would be . Said to myself this morning right that’s it, healthy eating but ended up meeting a friend for fish and chips in my lunch break x


----------



## Melissa87

Great seeing all these positives! I’m doing an ERA Emma Alice test when I get my period then doing a DE transfer. I didn’t want to go to DE route but I’m glad I did at 35 I had 7 OE transfers fsil or end in miscarriage, a very low percentage of normal embryos and dh has good sperm do I’m really hoping. I’m on progesterone now to jump start my period as I had a non cancerous brain tumor and the surgery has made me more then 5 weeks late


----------



## wilberdoo

Ahh Leanne god that is fabulous!!! What a big number of embies, I’m really happy for you ❤

PDream, it’s bloody hard isn’t it. No guarantees, hard to plan and just generally rubbish!! There’s loads of pregnancies around me at the moment, very unwelcome! I especially like the accidental ones - we can only dream 🙄 makes me mad!!! 

I’m trying to start with eating more good stuff - fruit, veg etc and less rubbish. Plus drinking lots of water. It’s really hot here in Perth so a bit easier to do. Being really strict on only having a drink at weekends also. Once Xmas day is done I’ll really get on it, I am motivated by only having one last go. I can’t control the embryo thawing or quality but I can control what I do so I’ll put the effort there I think for now. I’m now planning an April transfer- gives me a good 3 months until I would start a FET cycle. I think I might try some acupuncture- in for a penny! Xxx


----------



## PDream1980

Totally wilberdoo ! It’ll have to plan but then it’s impossible to plan at the same time . !

I’ve been with a friend today who has had a nightmare baby experience, from illness to operation on the child to sleep deprivation etc etc and i sit thinking yes I want one but that really sounds like a living hell , Damned if you do damned if you don’t x


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 sorry if I missed it but how did your DE cycle go?


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Hi all 👋 
So out if of all our embryos we have 7 frozen !!

3 hatching blastocysts 1.1 (aa ) care maps graded - 9,8,7 

Hatching blast 2.1 (ba ) care map grade 8 

Expanding blast 2.2 (bb) care map grade 10 👀 

the next 2 which took longer were graded -

Hatching blast 1.1 (AA )care map score 2 
Expanding 1.2 (AB )care map score of 2 
Which weren’t the best , they said we most probably will not use them .
@wilberdoo I am sending you all the luck in the world ! I swear by acupuncture , it’s the only thing I done differently when having my third and final embryo transfer during my sons cycle which gave me my son. What I done different with this round which I believe had helped me with my egg quality was the vitamins I am taking -
Vitamin C with rose hips 
Co Enzyme Q-10 
Omega plus D3 
And obvious the folic acid .
COQ10 is said to improve your egg quality so is great for older ladies and also said to increase fertilization rates. You need to take a minimum of 600mg per day. DHA which is an omega 3 fatty acid, this is also said to improve egg quality. One of the vitamins most commonly linked to fertility is vitamin C. Vitamin C is sometimes recommended for women trying to conceive because it can increase the level of the hormone progesterone. Progesteronedoes several things: It helps regulate the menstrual cycle, it can help thicken the lining of the uterus and it can reduce anxiety. 
Leanne x


----------



## wilberdoo

Thanks Leanne. I read the book it starts with an egg so was also inhaling cq10 - well ubiquinol, for 12 months or more before my stim cycle so I feel I did all I could with egg quality. I took 150, then upped to 300, then, 450, then 600 mgs in the months leading up to EPU. I decided against DHEA as I have a decent AMH for my age (9.6) - I’m 42. I’m also on folate and a decent prenatal supplement with all the other bits in. 

I’m going to give acupuncture a go and be healthy. I really think though now it’s all about egg quality and if the egg is good in my last embryo it’ll be ok as I always have implantation - even if this round was a chemical. If it’s not ok, it won’t work so it’s sort of out of my hands now in a way. It’s sort of a relief, but also super scary that all my eggs are now in one basket!!! Can’t decide if I regret not doing PGTA testing on the embryos - I think I probably should have, although I was worried one would not look good and be discarded, but would have been ok after transfer. 🤷‍♀️

So happy to see you had 7 frozen and 5 good ones. That’s an amazing result.


----------



## C1a1re

PDream1980 said:


> @C1a1re …. I have made progress . My own egg cycle got cancelled again yesterday but then today I’ve got news that the donor eggs were collected today . It’s been mixed emotions but I feel this is the way for me . As I’m nearing 45 I don’t hold out hope with my own eggs but it was just something I had to do , I paid upfront for three oe cycles and it’s the last egg collection that keeps getting cancelled . I don’t think I am going to be that one in a hundred women who get success at my age . However with de I feel like this is my chance now coming and it feels a little Exciting . How are you ?
> 
> So great to see these positive tests 😃😃😃😃x


I am so pleased to hear this, I hope all has gone okay. I am okay, just at the 2ww. Lovely to hear all the positives xxx


----------



## C1a1re

wilberdoo said:


> I’m out, it was a chemical. Line pretty non existent now on FRER and I have a full on period. Not got beta results yet but they will only confirm the inevitable. I’m super sad, but comforted that I have one frozen left to try. I’ll pick myself up and have one more go next year.
> Was at work today whilst going through what is pretty much a miscarriage just carrying as normal, what a weird life we lead!
> Best of luck with your eggs lovely xxx


I am so sorry to hear this, so hard. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## C1a1re

PDream1980 said:


> It’s not good news for me . Out of the 12 donor eggs none made it to day five . I wasn’t expecting that , out of all the things I have prepared for , news wise , that wasn’t one . Sore hearts at the moment . Didn’t realise you could become attached to donor eggs and then be quite floored with that outcome . This was my first go with donor eggs and I have to say pretty heartbreaking on top of an already broken heart


Aww that is heartbreaking, I'm really sorry for you. So many people have no idea of the challenges and heartbreak people face. Thinking of you xx


----------



## PDream1980

I have news.!! We have 2 blastocysts from the donor egg cycle and they are to be frozen and will do a fet cycle . Found out today !
Another step closer ! They have both been frozen together so they will be transferred together . It’s so weird frozen embryos become
Humans from a teeny cells on ice .
Could have twins ! Ya never know .


----------



## PDream1980

We went with another donor !


----------



## C1a1re

PDream1980 said:


> We went with another donor !


Wow, when do you think you'll look to have the transfer?


----------



## PDream1980

Well my cycles are irregular so I am hoping January but I have a cyst which was pumping out a lot of estrogen so I am hoping it’s gone down by January !


----------



## C1a1re

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nova35

Wow Pdream that’s so fast, thrilled to hear you have two on ice. Talk about ups and downs! Fingers crossed you can finally transfer in Jan. 

How did your cycle go @C1a1re?

How are you @wilberdoo? Hope you’ve had a good Christmas. 

What a brilliant result Leanne!! Keeping everything crossed for your transfer too. X


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Happy New Year to you all 🎉 
I’m sending you all the positive vibes in the world for the new year !! 
I’m ready to go get my frozen embaby 💪 here’s to an amazing New year !! 🥰 🙏


----------



## C1a1re

Nova35 said:


> Wow Pdream that’s so fast, thrilled to hear you have two on ice. Talk about ups and downs! Fingers crossed you can finally transfer in Jan.
> 
> How did your cycle go @C1a1re?
> 
> How are you @wilbe
> [QUOTE="Xleanne2014x, post: 7610886, member: 104879"]
> Happy New Year to you all 🎉
> I’m sending you all the positive vibes in the world for the new year !!
> I’m ready to go get my frozen embaby 💪 here’s to an amazing New year !! 🥰 🙏
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> rdoo? Hope you’ve had a good Christmas.
> 
> What a brilliant result Leanne!! Keeping everything crossed for your transfer too. X


Hi, unfortunately a negative. Now just need to regroup and think what I do from here, thanks for asking xx




I hope everyone is progressing well xx


----------

